# Vacation



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

OK all,

I need help!!! I'm stuck. I have lost all creativity. Which for me is saying something....

DH and I are hosting Thanksgiving (again) this year. However, we have had a very difficult year in many regards, and would also like to take the opportunity to sneak in a little R&R.

Here's my thinking:

We could take a quick little mini-vacation from Nov 19-23 (Friday - Tuesday). Everyone else can come over Nov 24 (Wed) and help me with the cooking. :eyebrows: Then the guys can all take off on their annual man trip on Nov 25 (Fri) and us girls can commence shopping.

So my question is.....can anybody help me plan a quick, inexpensive trip the weekend before Thanksgiving? We're in Dallas, and are close to the airport, so driving or flying would be OK.

Suggestions?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, you have San Antonio right there. My husband was there this summer, we are doing some work for the city and he said that it was really nice. You could hop a plane and go to VA and visit Monticello on that Sat. Really worth seeing and their is the place where Lee surrendered and just down the road is where he is buried and Stonewall Jackson's home.

You could check with the different cities and see what plays are in town. Nashville gets in the big ones and downtown 2nd Avenue is fun to visit. Skip New Orleans--to much crime. I was at the gulf this summer and not much going on there either. Larry and I spent one TG in Savanna. Good food and walking tour of the downtown. My favorite was Charleston though. Atlanta downtown is the pitts. But a lot of antique shops around there. St Louis is crime ridden downtown. Louisville, Ky has really good food.
I guess it depends on what you like to do. My favorite road trips on the weekends are along the river roads of the Miss and the Ohio. The little towns are so quaint. What is it like along the Red River? My ancestors are buried in Annona. Three generations of them. The first one was there when TX became a state--in fact he was one of the guards of (sneior moment) the guy that took the alamo--got it Santa Anna.

Give me some hints. I have been all over the territory east of the MS and along the western edge of the MS.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Not much for the New Orleans / Vegas / any form of gambling scene.

I've been to Nashville, although DH has not. How is it since all of the flooding hit? 

DH lived in San Antonio for 5 years, so although that is fun, I'm not sure he would really consider it a "vacation."

Savannah might be a good idea....

We're pretty "outdoors" types. We usually travel with hiking clothes, or a bicycle, or sometimes even all of those things. I love architecture and could walk around for hours looking at construction styles, so I think Savannah would be great for that.

Also BIG into live music (just about any kind). Have been to music festivals in Nashville, New Orleans (jazz is awesome there), and SXSW in Austin.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree about the Los Vegas etc. The year we went to Savannah for TG it turned off real cold and we didn't come prepared for cold--30 deg and lots of wind. I had hubby stop in the street when I saw a Gap downtown and ran in and got a parka. He braved it out. But he was so miserable, we left Savannah and drove back to Atlanta and spent TG day in the hotel. I just laid around all day--had my hubby bring up the TG dinner the Hotel prepared and ate in the bed and watched movies all day. Actually it was a good TG. I usually have around 20-25 people here for several days. Lots of cooking and lots of washing and bed changing and pallets on the floor for children. That year, I just decided not to do it. all my children were mad at me--but I didn't care. We are doing the TG thing again this year. I used to love that holiday because it is all about family and food. But it is getting harder and harder. My husbands mother took over the Christmas dinner several years ago. She is a terrible cook and the food is hardly edible, but we all have a good time. She is 83 so we go and eat the terrible food.

Charleston is a walking town also and I liked it best. The ocean is right there and lots of history and a lighthouse.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is this an all girl trip? How about a spa? There are all kinds of spas to relax 


Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucile is right about Charleston and Savannah - both are great places to visit. My daughter lives in the Charleston area and there is so much to see there. I just really love Savannah, though. There is a lot to see right in walking distance in the historic district. It has lots of great food, great old homes, horse-drawn carriage tours, etc. We stayed at the Westin across the river a few years ago and they ferry you back & forth (5 - 10 min. ride). We just happened to be there when there were fireworks over the river so it was particularly beautiful from the hotel which is right on the water.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

kudo2u said:


> OK all,
> 
> I need help!!! I'm stuck. I have lost all creativity. Which for me is saying something....
> 
> ...


And I thought Lynda and my schedule was hectic!!!! Let me make sure I understand how your going to get all this done.... A 'mini' vacation from the 19th to the 23rd and then have Thanksgiving on the 24th.... Who's doing the dinner shopping?? Who's going to do the laundry in preparation for the "man trip" on the 25th? I'm exhausted just thinking about it.

But -- here's a couple of ideas -- 
1) Rent a couple of Motorcycles and ride the Blue Ridge Parkway - lot's of nice B&B's and motels, and some of the best scenery there is to be had.
2) Rent a couple of Motorcycles and ride the Cherola (sp) Skyway and the Tail of the Dragon.
3) Take a 4 day Bahama's Cruise!
4) Fly to Hawaii (Rent a couple of motorcycles and ride around the island!)
5) Fly to Bermuda (Rent a couple of Scooters for the weekend and spend some time on the beach).

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

What great suggestions!!! Thank you everyone!!!

I have been to Charleston a few times. REALLY like the Carolinas. In fact, we considered moving to Greenville for a while. And Savannah does sound fabulous!

Lucile, I don't blame you for taking a break from hosting the festivities! We get to be default because no one else in the family owns a house right now! Not sure how that happened, but it is what it is.

Motorcyle tour sounds AMAZING! Except DH doesn't have a moto license. I do, but he doesn't. Again, not sure how that happened.... Although, he does have enough time to get one between now and Thanksgiving. Hmmm.....

I am also really liking the Bermuda suggestion. We haven't been there yet, so that could be a great trip!

And yes, that really is what our schedule would look like. We would probably come home Tuesday night, so I would have Wednesday to shop and cook. Thursday afternoon the guys would pack up, then leave after breakfast on Friday. Our schedule is always crazy! But it's fun....


----------

